# vigilante.... right or wrong on jeremy vine show



## roadrash (14 Jun 2019)

If anyone heard the discussion on the Jeremy vine show on the radio today, then here is the video of what they were talking about.
..
View: https://youtu.be/aA4Nw4sDT4U


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jun 2019)

This is the guy who hides in bushes and polices the road, yes?

ETA
Yes, I see it is. I note that the cyclists committing the same offence aren't challenged though, which is slightly puzzling


----------



## roadrash (14 Jun 2019)

it is


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2019)

Mikey. Local chap to me. Was a member of this forum back in the day.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

Typical self-entitled Larnden driver.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jun 2019)

I'd rather not associate myself with his behaviour as I think it hardens attitudes and promulgates stereotypes, and as such is likely to be counterproductive. We're becoming a dash/helmet cam society, I think, and it's changing behaviour on the road, not for the better.


----------



## winjim (14 Jun 2019)

The guy's a bit of a prick, but it is quite funny.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2019)

Ah it's BM. Hmm, rather we didn't do stuff like this, but the driver was aggressive enough, and could have hurt BM badly, all for stopping someone nipping down the wrong way.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Jun 2019)

I rather like Bent Mikey, he's always remarkably calm.

As for not challenging the cyclists who do it, he explains that this is wrong and annoys him too but he's more concerned with the greater danger posed by idiots in 2 tonne cars. If someone wants to do the same as BM but targeting cyclists instead, feel free.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jun 2019)

Seems this is a favourite spot for our friend. I found another two videos of miscreants. This is one of a pair who claimed they were doctors:
https://road.cc/content/news/262099...op-car-cutting-junction-wrong-side-road-claim
There's also one of him turning back a van.


----------



## lane (14 Jun 2019)

Thought the police dealt with it well. No problem with it myself.


----------



## Venod (14 Jun 2019)

I don't know if he is a hero or a masochist, if the later he should come up to Leeds and try stopping a few.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2019)

Afnug said:


> I don't know if he is a hero or a masochist, if the later he should come up to Leeds and try stopping a few.


Mikey is fairly handy. He can handle himself ok.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jun 2019)

Most amusing.

Does that bike, seemingly randomly painted on the road, signify anything?


----------



## Poacher (15 Jun 2019)

Interesting how the (qualified?) psychotherapist Lucy Beresford managed to divert the discussion to her favourite passion, hatred of cyclists. (They all go through red lights and kill pedestrians, apparently).
Is she in need of some psychotherapy herself, perchance?


----------



## Stephenite (15 Jun 2019)

I can understand why he (BM) does it. I walk the kids to school and nursery four out of five days each week and crossing the road at the pelican crossing is like playing russian roulette.


----------



## Origamist (15 Jun 2019)

Excellent work by BM.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jun 2019)

Jeremy Vine like the other Jeremy (Kyle is it?) should be banned from all forms of self gratification by switching off their microphones, they do this country no good.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Jun 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I'd rather not associate myself with his behaviour as I think it hardens attitudes and promulgates stereotypes, and as such is likely to be counterproductive. We're becoming a dash/helmet cam society, I think, and it's changing behaviour on the road, not for the better.



Couldn't disagree more. Hats off to BentMikey. (I remember him from my early days hereabouts.) I think it's great that some people are prepared to stand up & say: no. You can't do that.

I can imagine coming round that corner, fast, attention entirely focused ahead & to the right - because that's where any potential danger is coming from - and ploughing straight into a vehicle that _shouldn't be there_. I did exactly that, once, ploughing into a van that was parked on a roundabout. I hadn't been looking that way; I'd been looking at approaching traffic. Suddenly I turn back and bang. Really dangerous. But hey, sod other people. I'm late.

I'm not that surprised to discover that 



ianrauk said:


> Mikey is fairly handy. He can handle himself ok.



You'd have to be, to take on that kind of confrontation. Some people are. Some people are small enough and/or chicken shoot enough (both, in my case) to avoid such confrontations. I'm glad there are people out there who have the physical presence and the courage, and use them not to bully others but to stand up to bullies.

Have to admit I also love the theatricality of it. It's real pistols at dawn stuff. There's absolutely no wriggle-room. "Go back." Simple as that. I'm going nowhere; you have to retreat. "Go back." 

I suppose that in purely practical terms the big question is does it "_change behaviour on the road, not for the better"_? And I disagree. I think it absolutely is a force for better behaviour on the roads, and a nudge in the right direction. I think it's people doing this kind of thing with impunity that changes behaviour for the worse, eroding basic common decencies like taking your turn, and making the roads more difficult and infuriating and potentially dangerous than they'd otherwise be. Seeing them stopped, and hopefully prosecuted (and I for one would like to know whether they are, and if not, why not?) helps make the roads a more civilised and a safer place to be.

So I say again Hats off to BentMikey! Good for him.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Jun 2019)

I could. I choose not to. I am not the police or a local authority, who are responsible for enforcement. I would rather spend my time influencing at that level (in fact I am at a police liaison session next Wednesday evening). Choices. 

You are doing what in that regard?


----------



## Slick (16 Jun 2019)

I like it and think he's quite right to do what he did. The radio thing I didn't hear but assume it gave a platform to the usual anti cycling brigade but at the end of the day, they are not the ones at risk. The driver deserves what's coming and he may think twice before trying such a stupid manoeuvre in future.


----------



## ozboz (16 Jun 2019)

It must be legal to confront other vehicle users in this way or the cops would have been on his case also, But he did put himself in a very precarious position , 
10/10 from me anyway !


----------



## hatler (16 Jun 2019)

Top work BM.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (16 Jun 2019)

Excellent work. More please.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jun 2019)

I’d have treated that as an attempt on my life, and reacted accordingly.


----------



## winjim (16 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’d have treated that as an attempt on my life, and reacted accordingly.


You'd have got out of the road, leapt on your bike and pedalled as fast as you can away through that park, where the car was unable to follow.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jun 2019)

winjim said:


> You'd have got out of the road, leapt on your bike and pedalled as fast as you can away through that park, where the car was unable to follow.


No. I’d have dragged the idiot out of his car by his head, taken his keys, and shoved them down his throat. I kid you not.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> No. I’d have dragged the idiot out of his car by his head, taken his keys, and shoved them down his throat. I kid you not.



That would have started him off.


----------



## ozboz (16 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> No. I’d have dragged the idiot out of his car by his head, taken his keys, and shoved them down his throat. I kid you not.



His throat ? ...Taking it easy on him then l


----------



## roadrash (16 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> No. I’d have dragged the idiot out of his car by his head, taken his keys, and shoved them down his throat. I kid you not.



and he would just let you do it , its amazing how many people come out with crap like this , you know sweet sod all about the driver but yet you know you could manage to do all that. I was half tempted to ask how you know he wouldnt stab you, beat you to a pulp or whatever, then I remembered ,....oh yeah...... you don't know at all.


----------



## winjim (16 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> No. I’d have dragged the idiot out of his car by his head, taken his keys, and shoved them down his throat. I kid you not.


I think you may have missed the point of the video.


----------



## ozboz (16 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> and he would just let you do it , its amazing how many people come out with crap like this , you know sweet sod all about the driver but yet you know you could manage to do all that. I was half tempted to ask how you know he wouldnt stab you, beat you to a pulp or whatever, then I remembered ,....oh yeah...... you don't know at all.




To be fair , would it be a guess to say you do not know much about @Racing roadkill either. ?


----------



## roadrash (16 Jun 2019)

I don't know anything about racing roadkill , what difference does that make to what I posted


----------



## User6179 (16 Jun 2019)

ozboz said:


> To be fair , would it be a guess to say you do not know much about @Racing roadkill either. ?



Ex SAS ?


----------



## DaveReading (16 Jun 2019)

Willies at dawn ...


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jun 2019)

Eddy said:


> Ex SAS ?


There’s never any ‘Ex’.


----------



## ozboz (16 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> I don't know anything about racing roadkill , what difference does that make to what I posted



Quite a lot really ,


----------



## Stephenite (16 Jun 2019)

What makes the video is the absolute calmness of @BM. Steadfast, firmly and calmly making his point. If it was two hotheads going about one another it would be farcical.


----------



## roadrash (17 Jun 2019)

ozboz said:


> Quite a lot really ,



No matter who or what racingroadkill is, it doesn't make any difference to what I posted, stating ..

..I’d have dragged the idiot out of his car by his head, taken his keys, and shoved them down his throat. I kid you not.

with out knowing anything about the driver is silly, no matter racingroadkills abilities,he still does not know the abilities of a complete stranger.

I know many people who have been quoted as "a handy lad" or "Hard as nails" etc etc, that doesn't make them indestructible.

anyhow that is the end of discussion for me.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> No matter who or what racingroadkill is, it doesn't make any difference to what I posted, stating ..
> 
> ..I’d have dragged the idiot out of his car by his head, taken his keys, and shoved them down his throat. I kid you not.
> 
> ...


We have enough testosterone on the roads already. It results in people being killed and seriously injured. We should not adopt that approach IMHO.


----------



## roadrash (17 Jun 2019)

@Bonefish Blues I couldn't agree more


----------



## Alien8 (17 Jun 2019)

Nice to see a blast from the past ... but where's the bent?

The video is hilarious - top work fella!


----------



## benb (17 Jun 2019)

I think Mikey is doing a valuable public service here, and should be applauded.
I wish more people had the guts to do similar, myself included.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jun 2019)

benb said:


> I think Mikey is doing a valuable public service here, and should be applauded.
> I wish more people had the guts to do similar, myself included.


I 100% disagree with this, sorry this is not what members of the public should be doing, what we should be funding is a service be it Police or Council where incidents of this nature can be brought to their attention & they then provide the service to stop it. On the spot £200 fines, all I can see here is somebody with as much self entitlement as the driver.


----------



## benb (17 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I 100% disagree with this, sorry this is not what members of the public should be doing, what we should be funding is a service be it Police or Council where incidents of this nature can be brought to their attention & they then provide the service to stop it. On the spot £200 fines, all I can see here is somebody with as much self entitlement as the driver.



So members of the public should never challenge lawbreaking?
The police can't be everywhere, and it's everyone's duty, if they feel able to do so, to confront illegal and dangerous behaviour like this. Those drivers will think twice before doing that again, that's for sure.


----------



## Bianchi boy (17 Jun 2019)

Is`nt it illegal to remonstrate with another motorist on a public highway.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jun 2019)

benb said:


> So members of the public should never challenge lawbreaking?


That's down to each individual, but hiding in bushes just to be able to do it, seems a bit weird to me.


----------



## Smudge (17 Jun 2019)

Its all very well doing this, until you come across some nutter with a bad attitude that doesn't think about the consequences of their actions. They are out there.
Being in the right is small consolation when you've been stabbed, or your head smashed in with a blunt instrument, or run over.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Jun 2019)

Bianchi boy said:


> Is`nt it illegal to remonstrate with another motorist on a public highway.



No.


----------



## benb (17 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> That's down to each individual, but hiding in bushes just to be able to do it, seems a bit weird to me.



He personally knows at least one person who has been knocked down at that location by a driver doing this, so I can perfectly understand why he is doing it.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jun 2019)

benb said:


> He personally knows at least one person who has been knocked down at that location by a driver doing this, so I can perfectly understand why he is doing it.


In which case if I felt so strongly about it I'd be stood before the island with a big sign saying 'Don't even think about doing it, I'm filming you' just as effective & far less confrontational.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2019)

Smudge said:


> Its all very well doing this, until you come across some nutter with a bad attitude that doesn't think about the consequences of their actions. They are out there.
> Being in the right is small consolation when you've been stabbed, or your head smashed in with a blunt instrument, or run over.



That driver was mad enough to leave a BM imprint on his bonnet.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (17 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> In which case if I felt so strongly about it I'd be stood before the island with a big sign saying 'Don't even think about doing it, I'm filming you' just as effective & far less confrontational.



All very well, but they'd be past the sign and round the corner before they realised anyone was there.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jun 2019)

ABikeCam said:


> All very well, but they'd be past the sign and round the corner before they realised anyone was there.


At which point he sends his film into the appropriate authority


----------



## Smudge (17 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> That driver was mad enough to leave a BM imprint on his bonnet.



Indeed.... with another driver BM may have ended up underneath the car.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jun 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Does that bike, seemingly randomly painted on the road, signify anything?


Different things to different people.


----------



## Johnno260 (19 Jun 2019)

He polices that spot as a child was killed there, it's on a corner as well, so people turning left out that junction are met with someone on the wrong side of the road.

I do worry he will get hurt, but I can see where he comes from, too many people think them selves self entitled to do as they please on the roads.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> He polices that spot as a child was killed there, it's on a corner as well, so people turning left out that junction are met with someone on the wrong side of the road.
> 
> I do worry he will get hurt, but I can see where he comes from, too many people think them selves self entitled to do as they please on the roads.


Was the child killed by a driver doing what he's policing, iyswim?


----------



## Johnno260 (19 Jun 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Was the child killed by a driver doing what he's policing, iyswim?



to be honest I'm not sure. and I'm torn on him stopping people as he isn't a police officer, fact is people shouldn't be doing what they're doing.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> to be honest I'm not sure. and I'm torn on him stopping people as he isn't a police officer, fact is people shouldn't be doing what they're doing.


.... but they do and that's what causes accidents.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2019)

Smudge said:


> Its all very well doing this, until you come across some nutter with a bad attitude that doesn't think about the consequences of their actions. They are out there.
> Being in the right is small consolation when you've been stabbed, or your head smashed in with a blunt instrument, or run over.




And what if the driver comes across a nutter crossing that road who has a bad attitude that doesn't think about the consequences of their actions?

It works both ways. You are perpetuating the myth that cyclists seem to be an easy touch.


----------



## Johnno260 (19 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> .... but they do and that's what causes accidents.



I was at a T-junction this morning and a moron cut across my lane as she was turning right, almost took the front of my car off, she had the gall to ask me what my issue was.. people don't care, and there isn't the plod around to stop this kind of behavior.

It does cause accidents, my worry is he stops the wrong person and gets hurt, it's not like knife crime is an issue at the moment.


----------



## Smudge (19 Jun 2019)

ianrauk said:


> And what if the driver comes across a nutter crossing that road who has a bad attitude that doesn't think about the consequences of their actions?
> 
> It works both ways. You are perpetuating the myth that cyclists seem to be an easy touch.



Yes i am perpetuating that myth, its obvious that was the intention of my post.
Meanwhile, on planet earth.....


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> It does cause accidents, my worry is he stops the wrong person and gets hurt, it's not like knife crime is an issue at the moment.


And now Kenneth Noye is out of the clink......


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> to be honest I'm not sure. and I'm torn on him stopping people as he isn't a police officer, fact is people shouldn't be doing what they're doing.


Were he preventing this, by being further up the road doing a 'don't you dare' routine, and sending footage of offenders to the authorities, I'd be supportive, but I think that this nudges into the arena of deliberate confrontation and creation of an incident.

AFAIK the offence isn't an endorsable one in the eyes of the law. It's a £130 fine, reduced to £65 for early payment, and enforced by Local Authorities, not the Police (now there's another debate entirely)


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2019)

Smudge said:


> Yes i am perpetuating that myth, its obvious that was the intention of my post.
> Meanwhile, on planet earth.....




So tell me. Why is it that the cyclist may come across a nutter rather then the other way round?


----------



## Smudge (19 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> And now Kenneth Noye is out of the clink......



Indeed, that was who i was thinking of at the time i posted.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2019)

You do know Kenneth Noye now rides a bike


----------

